

Moscow Conducts Large-Scale Nuclear Attack Drill: 4 long-range missiles launched - swamp40
http://freebeacon.com/moscow-conducts-large-scale-nuclear-attack-drill/

======
swamp40
Here's a legitimate question: What scares you more, the NSA snooping or
Russia's re-invigorated interest in ICBM's?

~~~
osipov
internet trolls that attempt to shape public opinion through false choice
questions

~~~
swamp40
I am not a "troll".

